# Having to say goodbye to our Beloved



## Navymomds (Aug 25, 2020)

Today we had to say goodbye to our beautiful baby girl Hailey. Hailey gave us 12 1/2 wonderful years, and she always made sure we knew just how much she loved us too with every tail wag at the door, with rushing outside when hearing the kids walking from up the street, and always making sure we all were safe, every bark when a stranger came to close. and everytime one of us was sick how she’d always be sure to stay very close. Hailey was not only a wonderful pet and mother but she was my best friend she was always there when I needed her. She was there for so many birthday parties, two high school graduations, and my sons navy graduation. She always was so happy every time the kids would come home to visit. She loved us with unconditional and genuine love.
She was a wonderful mother to her babies up to the end with loosing her son in 2018 and her daughter just this past November 2021. Hailey started having hip problems late 2020 she started getting slightly unstable a few months after the loss of her daughter Casey Hailey became very depressed after Casey and her health started to go downhill but it was only a few days ago that Haileys hip issues seemed to be progressing quickly and she started to look as if she was retaining fluid. But was still eating doing what any other 12 1/2 year old GSD dog with depression does, A few days before Hailey passed away she seemed to have taken a turn for the worse she started pacing and panting only at night and the night before she died she wouldn’t eat and appeared overly bloated then normal.
I found Hailey the next morning laying on the dining room floor (less then a foot away from where we found her daughter) Hailey was unable to move and breathing was shallow and eyes where just about fixatedI kneeled down and held her head in my lap and hugged her and told her it was ok she could go and not to worry about us that we would be ok but it was time for her to not hurt anymore and to go be with her babies and that we loved her beyond words and I thanked her for always being there whenever we needed her and that she made the last 12 1/2 yrs of our lives so meaningful and filled with love. Hailey at that moment was able
To look at me for only a second before suffering one last seizure before taking her last breath.
Words can’t describe the pain we feel with our Baby Girl gone. 





RIP MAMA WE WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER AND WILL NEVER FORGET YOU


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

So sorry for all of your recent losses, that couldn't have been easy! That was a beautiful eulogy, RIP Hailey!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hailey sounded like a sweet angel. May she run free forever


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

What a touching tribute to your beautiful girl. Hailey sounds like a wonderful friend and companion for so many years. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! I just went through this myself a week ago, so I appreciate how hard it is to say goodbye. 😢


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry you had to say goodbye to Hailey. It sounds like she was a wonderful girl.


----------



## Argos3872 (Sep 1, 2020)

Navymomds said:


> Today we had to say goodbye to our beautiful baby girl Hailey. Hailey gave us 12 1/2 wonderful years, and she always made sure we knew just how much she loved us too with every tail wag at the door, with rushing outside when hearing the kids walking from up the street, and always making sure we all were safe, every bark when a stranger came to close. and everytime one of us was sick how she’d always be sure to stay very close. Hailey was not only a wonderful pet and mother but she was my best friend she was always there when I needed her. She was there for so many birthday parties, two high school graduations, and my sons navy graduation. She always was so happy every time the kids would come home to visit. She loved us with unconditional and genuine love.
> She was a wonderful mother to her babies up to the end with loosing her son in 2018 and her daughter just this past November 2021. Hailey started having hip problems late 2020 she started getting slightly unstable a few months after the loss of her daughter Casey Hailey became very depressed after Casey and her health started to go downhill but it was only a few days ago that Haileys hip issues seemed to be progressing quickly and she started to look as if she was retaining fluid. But was still eating doing what any other 12 1/2 year old GSD dog with depression does, A few days before Hailey passed away she seemed to have taken a turn for the worse she started pacing and panting only at night and the night before she died she wouldn’t eat and appeared overly bloated then normal.
> I found Hailey the next morning laying on the dining room floor (less then a foot away from where we found her daughter) Hailey was unable to move and breathing was shallow and eyes where just about fixatedI kneeled down and held her head in my lap and hugged her and told her it was ok she could go and not to worry about us that we would be ok but it was time for her to not hurt anymore and to go be with her babies and that we loved her beyond words and I thanked her for always being there whenever we needed her and that she made the last 12 1/2 yrs of our lives so meaningful and filled with love. Hailey at that moment was able
> To look at me for only a second before suffering one last seizure before taking her last breath.
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

So sad to hear of your losses. thinking of you...


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Always so hard - best wishes on your recovery, and run free sweet Hailey


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. We went through this three days ago; we feel your pain.


----------

